

Contextual Advertising from Social Media - messel
http://www.victusmedia.com/

======
messel
Very early (learning web programming very slowly) execution of a grab from
social media, a call to Zemanta's API, and passing it to a contextual search
tool (check out the google adsense button)

Below are two imbedded iframes, one for <http://frankensearch.appspot.com>
which is cool because its faster than normal php running on the gae
(jvm/quercus) and

another for <http://victusmedia.appspot.com> which is lift/scala on the gae
and will hopefully do something cool

